# עד ש...‏



## *Louis*

Hey guys!

I'm having problems translating/understanding this sentence which is from a book. It's about family, motherhood, and yes they mention a dinner.

.עד שהלב שהקיף את הפירה נעלם

Why does it say ...טע ש? Does it mean "until the point that...", right?

And then if הפירה means "smashed potatoes" why is the verb שהקיף, surrounded?

Hope you can help me! Thanks!!!

Louis


----------



## elroy

It's not טע; it's עד, and yes, it means "until."  Literally the sentence seems to be saying "until the heart surrounding the mashed potatoes disappeared," but I'm not sure if that's right since you haven't given us the context.


----------



## origumi

The context is:

הילדה שישבה ליד השולחן וסידרה בצורת לב פיסות שניצל סביב תלולית פירה.

(רביעי בערב by יעל הדיה)


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Origumi!  That's exactly what I suspected, but I had no way of knowing what the heart was made of.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you origumi for the context!

Yes, that's the book it's from. But still, do you think it's the right interpretation??? What on earth does it mean!?!!


----------



## origumi

The girl surrounded her puree mound with schnitzel pieces arranged in the shape of heart. Then she ate the schnitzel _until the heart [shape] surrounding the puree disappeared_.


----------



## *Louis*

Origumi, thank you so much for the translation!!! You are amazing! Thank you so much for your help. That was very kind of you helping me learn and understand Hebrew.


----------



## elroy

Maybe you didn't notice, but I gave you the right translation in Post #2.  

(At least in the US, we don't use "puree" for "mashed potatoes.")


----------



## *Louis*

You're right elroy! I believed I thanked you too!!!   Thanks again for helping me through this amazing language!


----------



## origumi

elroy said:


> Maybe you didn't notice, but I gave you the right translation in Post #2.


Of course, and I sort of quoted you. The juicy part is puree and schnitzel so I left them as in Hebrew. These are two kinds of food popular in Israel and carry the European name but (unsurprisingly) not conforming the original way of preparation compared to French purée and German / Austrian schnitzel .


----------



## elroy

But "puree" is widely used in English, so using it this way is misleading.  "Schnitzel," on the other hand, is not a food that is common in the English-speaking word, so in most cases it probably won't make a difference if you just say "schnitzel," as many English native speakers aren't particularly familiar with the German or Austrian varieties to begin with (but if there was a need to be precise, you could say "Israeli schnitzel").  But if you say "puree" that's going to be confusing, because for one thing, in this context "puree" wouldn't be used by itself like that, without specifying what kind of puree it is, and for two, the common term for "potato puree," at least in American English, is "mashed potatoes" as I said.  "Mashed potatoes" in this context is clear enough for English native speakers to envision at the very least a very close approximation of the food being referred to, but it's not so specific as to evoke an image of something different.


----------



## Drink

Let's stop fighting about minor details. The issue in this thread was understanding the grammar of the sentence, not the precise English equivalents of Israei foods.



origumi said:


> These are two kinds of food popular in Israel and carry the European name but (unsurprisingly) not conforming the original way of preparation compared to French purée and German / Austrian schnitzel .



What would you say is the difference between Israeli פירה and French purée?


----------



## origumi

Drink said:


> What would you say is the difference between Israeli פירה and French purée?


First of all, in Israel it's solely potatoes (unless you say explicitly פירה גזר or alike, which sounds like an inventive way of preparing food). Secondly, any texture of mashed potatoes can be called puree (example) while in France it's usually very creamy, sometimes nearly liquid AFAIK.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> First of all, in Israel it's solely potatoes (unless you say explicitly פירה גזר or alike, which sounds like an inventive way of preparing food). Secondly, any texture of mashed potatoes can be called puree (example) while in France it's usually very creamy, sometimes nearly liquid AFAIK.



I guess I'm not very familiar with French purée, but what you are describing as Israeli is exactly what "mashed potatoes" are in America and what пюре is in Russia.


----------



## elroy

Let's not act like a police for no reason.   No one was fighting as far as I could tell; we were discussing the topic sentence.  You've been around long enough to know this is perfectly normal forum behavior.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> Let's not act like a police for no reason.   No one was fighting as far as I could tell; we were discussing the topic sentence.  You've been around long enough to know this is perfectly normal forum behavior.



What I meant is that you are obviously right about the English word choice, but also that it's perfectly fine to be imprecise about vocabulary when you are focusing on grammar.


----------

